
Intel declared war on general purpose computing and lost - AdmiralAsshat
https://boingboing.net/2017/05/09/management-engine.html
======
astrodust
It wouldn't be a Cory Doctorow headline without hyperbole.

~~~
smhenderson
Well to be fair it is a huge issue AFAIC. But, yeah, Cory; he did start out as
primarily a fiction writer...

~~~
astrodust
I like what he's fighting for, but honestly, if he could step back and be a
little more objective about these things it would help his cause.

Not everything is nefarious and evil. Sometimes a feature is introduced with
the best intentions, but those intentions are misguided.

Corporations _do_ want to ensure the laptops are booting a legit copy of
Windows, that the image hasn't been corrupted, and they do want to be able to
wipe and restore machines remotely. Maybe people don't want this, I don't, but
corporations buy way more computers than people do, so Intel's compelled to
produce these features.

They absolutely could have done a better job, they absolutely could have
offered hardware without it, but to just blanket slam them in the harshest
possible terms isn't productive.

------
bnolsen
The media companies will let the world burn before they will give up any
control.

